# Rockin' Granny Voice Soundtrack



## Dr Frankenscream (Dec 1, 2007)

Anyone know where I can find a soundtrack that would work well with the ScareFX Rockin' Granny prop? We're building one at our monthly haunt club meeting.

I would like something with an old lady yelling at the TOTs "Stay out of my yard!" or "Don't make me get out of this chair" or something like that.

Thanks in advance,
Dr. Frankenscream


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey doctor see if this will work for you.

http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=dda4bd2481b26c948ef1259ff1b60e8116be06ba54ef469eea4ac78345cbe4ce


----------



## Dr Frankenscream (Dec 1, 2007)

kprimm,

Those are awesome!! Exactly what I was looking for. Did you record those?

Cheers,
Dr. Frankenscream


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Yes i just used my voice and went into audacity and changed the pitch and added a slight bit of echo to it. Just wanted to try it out, so thought i'd see if maybe i could help you out.


----------



## Dr Frankenscream (Dec 1, 2007)

*Audacity Settings*

kprimm,

I have used Audacity a couple of time to overlay soundtracks but have never played with any of the pitch settings.

Do you remember what you had it set at to get the Granny voice?

Thanks again,
Dr. Frankenscream


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Unfortunately no, but you can try different things with it. I believe i started out at the A# and used pitch up, just one step, or maybe two. Of course if you want a demon or monster sounding voice you will want to use pitch down.Start with just a half step at a time and preview what you have before converting it.As far as the echo, the lowest setting they have automatically is 1.000 i believe. For my voices i change that manually to 0.5000 and the decay to 0.2000. You just need to play with it for a while and experiment.


----------



## Stiff Kitten (Oct 2, 2007)

I have used this. Imported into Audacity 
http://www2.research.att.com/~ttsweb/tts/demo.php


----------

